# Crab cakes.....



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

hey does anyone have any good recipes for crab cakes???


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Here's mine,

1lb Jumbo Lump
1 egg
3 tablespoons finel chopped onions
1/2 teaspoon red pepper

Mix it all together, but don't break up tthe crab meat any more than you have to.

In a big cast iron skillet fry 2 strips of bacon, reserve the grease and add 3 tablespoons of butter and turn heat to med. low. Make 4 crab cakes and fry them slowly in the bacon grease and butter until golden brown, dayum da be good.


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

*crab cakes*

I like to deshell the crab meat. 1 to 2 #'s chop 1 cup red & green peppers conbined, just enough egg to wet the meat, add onion power, old bay, and gralic power to taste and 1/2 cup of minced red onion, 1/4 cup of mayo. Combine alland then make cakes to what ever size you like, if too wet add some Italion bread crums to mix. After cakes are made lightly bread cakes in bread crums and fry in a hot pan of olive oil cook untill nice and brown. If you like you can make some hollendase[sp] sauce with tyme and shallots to top them with. Enjoy Scott


----------

